# Trump violates the Espionage Act of 1917!



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

Digital History

(b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

The stupid goof Trump has violated the *Espionage Act of 1017.* The FBI needs to immediately investigate the threat he made and how he *induces *Russia to steal Hillary's emails. I expect Putin will want to stay clear of the Lunatic now!

The FBI needs to begin its investigation immediately!


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...



Are you claiming that Hillary had a "*sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence" *on her server?  Wouldn't that be illegal?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 27, 2016)

What does it say about gun running to Mexico drug cartels and ISIS?  Giving them our intel before the military strikes,  ordering stand downs while Americans are being butchered,  trying to replace Congress with a ruling class, dismantling our rights,  lying cheating and cover-ups......


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...



Amen!  I totally agree!  When will the House investigations begin?  Come on, Paul Ryan, step up to the plate for America!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 27, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...




Lmfao...thread closed


----------



## bill718 (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...



You may be correct, but this wouldn't be the first time our government turned a blind eye to an offhand comment by a rich and powerful person who inched over the legal line. If Donald Trump had actually done the hacking, it would be open season on him. As it is, I doubt much will come of this.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought it would take lot longer for Donald to commit a Felony.  He did it today.  If the GOP defends him on this, they also need to be investigated!


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> I thought it would take lot longer for Donald to commit a Felony.  He did it today.  If the GOP defends him on this, they also need to be investigated!



Ah, so you're displaying the same mindless posting style of blindly posting whatever your lie du jour is...are you Lakota?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

The GOP has tied themselves to a Treasonous Felon!  The DNC will demand that his words be investigated by the Justice Department.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> The GOP has tied themselves to a Treasonous Felon!  The DNC will demand that his words be investigated by the Justice Department.




Or, are you another id for rdean?  He's also a mindless droning troll


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

Trump committed a Felon this morning in encouraging Russia to commit espionage.  He needs to be held accountable.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...


The smell of fear is invigorating.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> I thought it would take lot longer for Donald to commit a Felony.  He did it today.  If the GOP defends him on this, they also need to be investigated!


WHAT DID HE SAY?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> The GOP has tied themselves to a Treasonous Felon!  The DNC will demand that his words be investigated by the Justice Department.


"I already investigated and found no reason to bring any charges against him."
~~Sheriff Hossfly


----------



## Camp (Jul 27, 2016)

OldLady said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it would take lot longer for Donald to commit a Felony.  He did it today.  If the GOP defends him on this, they also need to be investigated!
> ...


He said he would go against our allies and side with Putin and Russia on key issues in exchange for Putin conducting espionage and providing the results of the espionage to the public and his campaign.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


What the fuck did he say that for?


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> The GOP has tied themselves to a Treasonous Felon!  The DNC will demand that his words be investigated by the Justice Department.


Ah yes, the Obama Justice Dept.  Sounds like your complaint is with them, is it not?


----------



## OldLady (Jul 27, 2016)

This man is a nihilist!  He has no wish to be president.  What an utter moron.  Please don't vote for me.  Please!


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 27, 2016)

We find no malicious intent in anything Mr. Trump may or may not or may say in the future.  Our ruling is based upon the legal precedent already set in the Clinton FBI Investigation.  Case closed.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

Attorneys who are experts in National Security have already called this a felony.

*Moss believes that there’s a legal case to charge Trump for his comments, because he was calling for Russia to take “imminent lawless action,” which is speech not covered by the First Amendment.

Moss added that Trump could theoretically be charged as a conspirator under the Computer Fraud and Abuse Act, which carries a maximum penalty of 10 years in prison.

“You could argue what Trump was urging Russia to do was hack Hillary’s server and release the contents to the media -- conspiring with them to hack into a private server and release confidential information to the public,” Moss explained.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*
Yup, your buy crossed the line on this one!


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

When I heard Trump quoted on the morning news today I was stunned -- again.

Putin and Xi must be laughing out loud and joking with their comrades and saying:

"Look at this dumb shit the Americans have in their presidential election!"


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP has tied themselves to a Treasonous Felon!  The DNC will demand that his words be investigated by the Justice Department.
> ...


Sergeant, this is precisely why old country sheriffs do not get Federal Prosecutor jobs.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> When I heard Trump quoted on the morning news today I was stunned -- again.
> 
> Putin and Xi must be laughing out loud and joking with their comrades.



This will definitely be investigated and Trump will need to be interviewed by the FBI.  Trump certainly may be conspiring with the Russian govenrment.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jul 27, 2016)

Violates espionage act? Ohhhh lawwddddddd! 

Trump just trolled the shit out of the media with this. He got them to admit there are emails in her dump that are of national interest. Weren't they saying they were nothing but yoga and wedding emails and now suddenly there are potential emails that could risk national security?

Which one is it?

At any rate telling Russia or any other actor to release the emails if they have them isn't violating anything, but thank you for playing.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


 link?


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Attorneys who are experts in National Security have already called this a felony.
> 
> *Moss believes that there’s a legal case to charge Trump for his comments, because he was calling for Russia to take “imminent lawless action,” which is speech not covered by the First Amendment.
> 
> ...



How does Trump expect Russia to hack Hillary's server. Hillary's server is off line and in the hands of the FBI.  What you are really saying is that Hillary is guilty of having classified data on her server when she was using it and that Russi has already hacked it. Trump has committed no crime since the server has already been hacked long time ago.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

cereal_killer said:


> Violates espionage act? Ohhhh lawwddddddd!
> 
> Trump just trolled the shit out of the media with this. He got them to admit there are emails in her dump that are of national interest. Weren't they saying they were nothing but yoga and wedding emails and now suddenly there are potential emails that could risk national security?
> 
> ...



You are dead wrong and here is the exact words of your leader:

The Latest: Clinton adviser says Trump encouraging hackers
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

1:05 p.m.

Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump says that if foreign governments have the 33,000 emails deleted from Hillary Clinton's private email server, they should make them public.

*"I will tell you this. Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 e-mails that are missing," Trump said. "I think you will probably be rewarded mightily by our press."*

At a press conference Wednesday in Doral, Florida, Trump was asked whether he had any pause about asking a foreign government to hack into computers in the United States. Trump did not directly respond except to say, "That's up to the president. Let the president talk to them."

Trump complained anew that Clinton had deleted roughly 33,000 emails from her private server before turning over the rest to the Obama administration.

"That gives me a problem," Trump said. "Now, if Russia or China or any other country has those e-mails, I mean, to be honest with you, I'd love to see them."
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

He committed a Felony when he encouraged Espionage.  The Justice Department must investigate.  You can bet the DNC has lawyers working on this as I type.  Donnie screwed the Goose on this on.  He did not say in that sentence that he want them to hand over the e-mails.  He said *"I hope you're able to find the 30,000 e-mails that are missing."

That, my friend is TREASON!*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Liar.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Violates espionage act? Ohhhh lawwddddddd!
> ...


----------



## cereal_killer (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Violates espionage act? Ohhhh lawwddddddd!
> ...


Focus Jim. There is no treason or crime here. The server is no longer up and if the emails are out there they were already acquired. He's not talking about hacking into her current server/emails. You need to follow along. It's quite clear. He even reiterates it later by saying:

*"Now, if Russia or China or any other country has those e-mails, I mean, to be honest with you, I'd love to see them."*

That's called past tense* *


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

cereal_killer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...





cereal_killer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



This is what he said:

*listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 e-mails that are missing," Trump said. "I think you will probably berewarded mightily by our press."*
*_____________________________*


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



He encouraged Russia to try to find the emails.....A FELONY


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

The Justice Department will need to investigate.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> I thought it would take lot longer for Donald to commit a Felony.  He did it today.  If the GOP defends him on this, they also need to be investigated!


Once again if it was on Hillary's server then didn't she in fact commit the felony? Ohh and what prove do you have that Trump did the hack? last I checked he is not that tech savy?


----------



## cereal_killer (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...


 

Good luck with your crusade. We'll be keeping a close eye on it


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 27, 2016)

What's even funnier, is that Trump is now saying that he's never even met Putin, so he doesn't know him very well, but last November, he claimed that he and Putin were "stablemates".

Google Trump/Putin/stablemates, and you'll see. 

Trump is a pathological liar, and now he's showing that he'd be a traitor as well.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...




And just how does one do any of the above after the fact?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Violates espionage act? Ohhhh lawwddddddd!
> ...




You stupid, can you comprehend he said "find" , past tense ...

Again you are admitting hillary had top secrete classified information.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

This is a major national security issue!  There must be investigations into Trump's Russian ties - including his communist wife.  Her father was an official member of the Russian Communist Party - and maybe still is.


----------



## Fueri (Jul 27, 2016)

Trump says thanks for the free publicity, suckers.  who needs to fundraise with willing loons like this.

Even if this was a violation of the law, which I doubt, there is no clear intent to harm the United States, which is the new standard, thanks to Hillary.

Oh, and he probably didn't know it was illegal either.  That's mucho importante also in our brave new world.

If this was a version of The Dating Game and Candidate A read he description and then Candidate B read his you guys would be confused at this point as to exactly who your candidate is.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...




Can you imagine the moment, if you were to say to Reagan 30 years ago "a future Republican GOP candidate will demand Russia hack US computers to find dirt on the opposing candidate". I think even life-long criminal Reagan would crap his grandpa jeans. Although, Nixon did in fact break into the the DNC's headquarters at the Watergate Hotel to steal information, so trump has already, before any election, shown himself to be as criminal as Nixon.

It's come to the point that one wonders, are there any honest Republicans left that don't cheat to win? Is there no Republican who can just stand at a podium, lay out their great plans if elected, and leave it to the voters? The answer is no, cheating is all they have left.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...



Hillary has another great campaign commercial using one of Trump's stupid statements.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't watch tv much, so I don't see political ads until they make it to Face The Nation or to Meet The Press.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...


Reagan was not even conscious most of the time.

He was just a figurehead of the GOP.

So if you are really asking whether the GOP is appalled at Trump today, then just ask Paul Ryan or Mitch McConnell.  Better ask them fast however before they blow their own brains out.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

Several legal minds feel that he committed a felony.  The Justice Department will find out.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Trump says thanks for the free publicity, suckers.  who needs to fundraise with willing loons like this.
> 
> Even if this was a violation of the law, which I doubt, there is no clear intent to harm the United States, which is the new standard, thanks to Hillary.
> 
> ...


Reaching out across the airwaves and imploring an enemy head of state is treason.

I am sure BHO and the FBI are both shaking their heads today in unison.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Several legal minds feel that he committed a felony.  The Justice Department will find out.


You or somebody must be a really good lawyer to have spotted that and Lexis searched it that far back to 1917.

I salute you.

I can do tax law back to 1913, but not Federal criminal law.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Trump says thanks for the free publicity, suckers.  who needs to fundraise with willing loons like this.
> ...



After the convention, the DNC will demand that the Justice Department investigate the treasonous statement Doofus made.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


Face The Nation and also Meet The Press won't wait that long, trust me.

Of the two of them, Chuck Todd plays a harder game of hardball.

John Dickerson is more of a soft touch.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Trump committed a Felon this morning in encouraging Russia to commit espionage.  He needs to be held accountable.


Mark today as one of those days we will all look back and say, "if he didn't do that he might have won".


----------



## Howey (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...




Lock him up!


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Trump committed a Felon this morning in encouraging Russia to commit espionage.  He needs to be held accountable.


Having "hope" about something that was previously done and not released publicly does not sound very qualified to me. Did Mr. Kerry ask Mr. Putin about these email hacks while he was visiting Russia? Or are you on a witch hunt?


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


The press loves scandals.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 27, 2016)

Funny how the crazy Conservatives dish it out but cannot take it.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 27, 2016)

Brilliant! Trump has brought the dialogue to the Beast's 33,000 deleted emails while under subpoena in the middle of the DNC convention.

Suckers like the OP pick it up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...



*The FBI needs to immediately investigate the threat he made and how he induces Russia to steal Hillary's emails.*

Is her server still out there? Still hackable? Even with that classified material it holds? LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Yes, Hillary should make a commercial to remind Americans about her emails. DERP!


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...


Espionage Act does not apply here. Trump was joking. Stupid left wing nuts.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 27, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...


I can see where he would "hope" to see them if they have them. Who wouldn't like to know what another country has in the way of information that may eventually compromise national security when they are president.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 27, 2016)

Trump cannot be president. This isn't 'possible' authoritarianism, this guy is out in the open with outright treason.

He is calling for the head of a foreign country to interfere with and change the outcome of an American election. You people who still support this POS, you need to come back to reality. This person is the foremost danger to this democracy that we have ever seen. Hillary Clinton may not be your first, second or third choice, but it's just 4 years at a time. You can work hard in 2020 to oust Hillary Clinton if you like.

Trump is a direct danger to the democracy and this is becoming clear to many people even on the right.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> This is a major national security issue!  There must be investigations into Trump's Russian ties - including his communist wife.  Her father was an official member of the Russian Communist Party - and maybe still is.


You are an idiot keep on proving it dumb ass.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Trump cannot be president. This isn't 'possible' authoritarianism, this guy is out in the open with outright treason.
> 
> He is calling for the head of a foreign country to interfere with and change the outcome of an American election. You people who still support this POS, you need to come back to reality. This person is the foremost danger to this democracy that we have ever seen. Hillary Clinton may not be your first, second or third choice, but it's just 4 years at a time. You can work hard in 2020 to oust Hillary Clinton if you like.
> 
> Trump is a direct danger to the democracy and this is becoming clear to many people even on the right.



*He is calling for the head of a foreign country to interfere with and change the outcome of an American election.*

By releasing classified info they already took from Hillary's unsecured server?
Or did you mean by releasing evidence of her selling influence for donations?
*
You can work hard in 2020 to oust Hillary Clinton if you like.*

Or you can work hard to oust Trump after he defeats Hillary if you like.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...



*Although, Nixon did in fact break into the the DNC's headquarters *

Huh? Lmfao so tricky dick personally broke into the Watergate hotel?

Who taught you this?


----------



## Alex. (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Attorneys who are experts in National Security have already called this a felony.
> 
> *Moss believes that there’s a legal case to charge Trump for his comments, because he was calling for Russia to take “imminent lawless action,” which is speech not covered by the First Amendment.
> 
> ...


Nonsense


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 27, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Trump cannot be president. This isn't 'possible' authoritarianism, this guy is out in the open with outright treason.
> ...



People like Adolph also had their vehement supporters through all of the 1930's. They also didn't know any better and could not recognize the difference between a jewel thief and Hannibal Lecter.

Trump is a direct threat to the democracy, that some can't see it only speaks to how easy it is to manipulate the human mind, and how desperate people can get to have a daddy that will tell them everything will be ok.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



I agree, Hillary is awful......but she's no Hitler.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 27, 2016)

This thread is hysterically funny.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

Donald Trump's call on Russia to hack Hillary Clinton's emails has shocked, flabbergasted and appalled lawmakers and national security experts across the political spectrum, with one saying it was "tantamount to treason."

*Ex-Bush Aide: ‘Tantamount To Treason’*

I agree!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Donald Trump's call on Russia to hack Hillary Clinton's emails has shocked, flabbergasted and appalled lawmakers and national security experts across the political spectrum, with one saying it was "tantamount to treason."
> 
> *Ex-Bush Aide: ‘Tantamount To Treason’*
> 
> I agree!



Yeah this isn't just some 'oh trump said some more stupid shit' type thing. He is actually saying out loud in public that he wants the head of state in Russia to tamper with our elections and help him win. It is blatant treason.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Trump cannot be president. This isn't 'possible' authoritarianism, this guy is out in the open with outright treason.
> 
> He is calling for the head of a foreign country to interfere with and change the outcome of an American election. You people who still support this POS, you need to come back to reality. This person is the foremost danger to this democracy that we have ever seen. Hillary Clinton may not be your first, second or third choice, but it's just 4 years at a time. You can work hard in 2020 to oust Hillary Clinton if you like.
> 
> Trump is a direct danger to the democracy and this is becoming clear to many people even on the right.



One of the people that is supposed to brief the two candidates after the convention has now stated that he is hesitant to give Donald Trump many details.  Think of it!

A CANDIDATE FOR THE PRESIDENCY OF THE UNITED STATES HAS ASKED OUR TOP ADVERSARY TO CONDUCT EXPIONAGE ON HIS OPPONENT.  THINK!

If Donald ever became President and he would use every underhanded trick he could find to attack his adversaries.  He would be *"Bully in Chief!"*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Trump cannot be president. This isn't 'possible' authoritarianism, this guy is out in the open with outright treason.
> ...



*If Donald ever became President and he would use every underhanded trick he could find to attack his adversaries.*

Imagine if he was like that with our adversaries?
Instead of Obama, kissing their butts.
It would be a nice change.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 27, 2016)

Trump is publicly calling for the Russians to interfere in our election, to hack our sites in violation of the law.

What will Trump give the Russians if he is elected?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump is publicly calling for the Russians to interfere in our election, to hack our sites in violation of the law.
> 
> What will Trump give the Russians if he is elected?



*to hack our sites in violation of the law.*

Hillary has a site with her emails on it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 27, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is publicly calling for the Russians to interfere in our election, to hack our sites in violation of the law.
> ...


Wrong question, little minor.  Hacking websites are illegal, and your pal Trump wants our enemies to hack the Dem campaign and HRC emails.

I wonder if Trump will be arrested the day after election?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



How can they hack Hillary's emails?
Are they still connected to the web?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 27, 2016)

Donald is so fucking smart that he has erased any mention of the DemoRATS conv. From the msm! Is there something going on in Philly?...???Trump shut them right out and ALL talk is about Tump now....he's a genius when it comes to promotion!


----------



## Camp (Jul 27, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Donald is so fucking smart that he has erased any mention of the DemoRATS conv. From the msm! Is there something going on in Philly?...???Trump shut them right out and ALL talk is about Tump now....he's a genius when it comes to promotion!


I think you are mistaken. I just checked a few and the big story is the Bloomberg speech where he calls Trump a con artist and danger to America.


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...



intent idiota....intent.

and no. but thanks for your idiocy.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> The GOP has tied themselves to a Treasonous Felon!  The DNC will demand that his words be investigated by the Justice Department.



Investigate words. 

Maybe the Senate can investigate the words also. 

Then have another investigation on how the words got on to Hillary's servers.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Donald is so fucking smart that he has erased any mention of the DemoRATS conv. From the msm! Is there something going on in Philly?...???Trump shut them right out and ALL talk is about Tump now....he's a genius when it comes to promotion!
> ...



Unfortunately Trump didn't pay the msm to cover the convention from 9-12 as the DN C has done!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 27, 2016)

Trump is no headline dominator.



*TOP NEWS & ANALYSIS*



Joe Biden: Donald Trump 'has no clue.Period.'
Vice President Joe Biden soberly warned voters Tuesday about the risks of electing Donald Trump.
Democratic VP candidate Tim Kaine: You can't trust DonaldTrump[/paste:font]
*NEWMichael Bloomberg eviscerates Donald Trump, calls him 'risky, reckless'*
*Fed debate and earnings palooza could steer stocks Thursday*
*NOWAsia markets mixed as traders digest earnings and look to BOJ decision*
*Facebook's over-the-top quarterly report owes a lot to the phone in your pocket*
*Facebook's exploding ad revenue sends earnings soaring pastestimates*
*HOTHere's what changed in the new Fed statement*
*NEWWikiLeaks releases hacked Democratic National Committee audio files*
*Trump: I hope Russia finds 'the 30,000 emails that are missing'*
*Now August 26 becomes important for the Fed*
*After-hours buzz: FB, GRPN, GPRO & more*
*Traders falling back in love with cult stock Tesla, Twitter datashows*
*This is what people should call Bill if Hillary becomes presiden*


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump is no headline dominator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Biden also seemed concerned about how trump will weaken the middle class. Even though the middle class has slipped further behind under his watch. 

Folks, you simply can't make this chit up!

The American Middle Class Is Losing Ground


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



His intent was to do harm to his opponent by inducing an adversary to conduct espionage.  Clearly a matter that should be investigated.  The Justice Department needs to look into his statement and his intent.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > This is a major national security issue!  There must be investigations into Trump's Russian ties - including his communist wife.  Her father was an official member of the Russian Communist Party - and maybe still is.
> ...


Jeeze Gunny give the man a break.  Trump has pissed off more than just a few people today with his insane diarrhea of the mouth.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



*His intent was to do harm to his opponent by inducing an adversary to conduct espionage.
*
He said, “Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,”

Those are the emails Hillary deleted. They're about yoga times and baby showers.
Certainly nothing to do with national defence.

What inducement did he offer? What aid did he give?
Take a Midol, maybe you won't be so upset about it tomorrow?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 27, 2016)

OldLady said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it would take lot longer for Donald to commit a Felony.  He did it today.  If the GOP defends him on this, they also need to be investigated!
> ...


Trump said in an early press conference, paraphrased: Russia, if you have hacked Secretary Clinton's emails and have her 33000 deleted emails... I encourage you to leak them, I can assure you, the Press will pay you royally for them...


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> I thought it would take lot longer for Donald to commit a Felony.  He did it today.  If the GOP defends him on this, they also need to be investigated!



So basically, anyone who points out how corrupt you liberals are...should be "investigated" by the FBI?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 27, 2016)

You folks need to get your stories straight!

Hillary claims that none of the 33,000 emails she had deleted were in any way important.

Now you're claiming that there are things in there that would constitute "treason" if they were released? 

That's so absurd it borders on farce!!!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 27, 2016)

Care4all said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



You liberals are always claiming to be superior "intellectually" from us conservatives...yet every time, Trump makes a tongue in cheek remark...and he makes them quite often...you all take him literally.  Why is that?  Sarcasm too hard to figure out for you?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 28, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Do you think Trump believes they are personal emails?  WE ALREADY KNOW that Trump claims they were not personal emails, that she deleted them illegally because they were govt emails she refused to give to the govt....corrupt hillary meme.

SO, whether they are personal emails or not, doesn't really matter,

Trumpty Dumpty BELIEVES/ believed they are government involved emails of Sec Clinton ....he said so,

AND this morning he asked Russia to leak what he believes to be Secretary Clinton's govt emails, to the public....and they would be financially rewarded for it by the press.

THAT is an UNFIT, UNHINGED man of lawlessness imo.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Whoa...so what you're saying is that people who thought Hillary erased emails having to do with government work were right all along?  Which would mean that Hillary has been lying this whole time? 

So who's "UNFIT"?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

There's your problem, Care...if emails start getting released that show Clinton deleted stuff that was related to her job...then she broke the law...and then orchestrated a cover-up while lying repeatedly under oath and to the American people!  I'm sorry but you're caught between a rock and the hard place that these Wikileaks leaks are most likely going to provide!


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Poor stupid Hillarybot, if Jim's dream of prosecution is to come true,Trump would have had to have reason to believe such things were on her server.  If he didn't have a reasonable belief that such items weren't there, then Jim will be disappointed.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Go back and read the law again, You're wasting your 3 wishes on that.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 28, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


NOPE!  Not even CLOSE to what I am saying....

I'm saying *Trumpty Dumpty believes and has always believed,* these emails have government secrets in them, believes Hillary is guilty and corrupt for deleting these emails and even said she belongs in prison for deleting them. 

And with Trump believing that these emails have govt secrets in them, (even though they don't, trump believes they do) Trumo encouraged the Russians to release these govt involved emails to the Press and the Russians would be highly rewarded for them by the press....  He also is encouraging a foreign Nation, to get involved with an American Presidential election.

And THAT my dear, is someone who is unhinged and unfit to command and serve us.

His INTENT was to have the Russians release what he perceives as the Secretary Clinton govt emails....  he was crazy enough to believe that this gesture of his encouraging the hacking of our govt's  Secretaries and heads, and is A-OK with Russia doing that.......  is NOT Presidential...and possibly criminal...

The Don is DERANGED, a self centered, mental midget, unfit to serve this Nation....!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 28, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Well, at least you admit it's your opinion and not something to be taken seriously.  You Hillarybots seems confused when you hear that your opinion is not fact.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 28, 2016)

Ya gotta love that the Beast's emails are front and center stage even during the DNC.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




LOL...how does the release of Clinton emails that DON'T have government business on them hurt Clinton?  How would they in any way affect the election?

The ONLY way it does that, Care...is if the emails DO have government business on them because that would prove beyond a doubt (like there really was any?) that Hillary has been lying all along!


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 28, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Ya gotta love that the Beast's emails are front and center stage even during the DNC.



Her e mails would be irrelevant if the DNC hadn't put their thumb on the scale and sabotaged Bernie.  They'd be trivia and Democrats would have a candidate of whom they could be proud!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

So I'm curious, Care...if that happens will you be issuing an apology to all those you denigrated for even suggesting that Clinton lied?


----------



## Meathead (Jul 28, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I don't get it. Are emails about the beast's yoga lessons and Chelsea's wedding considered national security?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Ya gotta love that the Beast's emails are front and center stage even during the DNC.
> ...



That's the DNC's emails, hunarcy...the 800 lb gorilla in the room for Hillary supporters is whether or not someone has the 33,000 missing emails!  If Wikileaks is sitting on a treasure trove of those...and starts releasing them during the Fall...Hillary is going to be up the creek without a paddle.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



If anyone REALLY bought the narrative that the missing emails were about yoga lessons and wedding plans then they shouldn't be allowed to vote because they're not smart enough to work the machine in the booth!  Know what I'm saying?


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 28, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



As I said, her 33000 missing emails would be irrelevant if the DNC had let things take their course and not rigged things against Bernie.  THEN, it'd be between Bernie and Trump and Trump would have his ass handed to him.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 28, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I'm sure the Russians had them but deleted them based on the Beast's word that they were about yoga lessons and stuff.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Not so sure about that, Hunarcy...I might be wrong but I'd like to think that the American electorate is still intelligent enough to do the math on all the freebies that Bernie was promising and all of the additional taxes he'd be imposing and realize that his pie in the sky fantasies have absolutely no way of being paid for without putting the Middle Class in the poor house.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 28, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> As I said, her 33000 missing emails would be irrelevant if the DNC had let things take their course and not rigged things against Bernie.  THEN, it'd be between Bernie and Trump and Trump would have his ass handed to him.



Poetic justice; the Dems rigging themselves out of the White House.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hacking websites are illegal, and your pal Trump wants our enemies to hack the Dem campaign and HRC emails.
> 
> I wonder if Trump will be arrested the day after election?



He never used the word hack, hack.

Arrested the day after the election?  Marxists so desperate to take the heat off of Crooked Hillary, who 56 percent of Americans say should be in prison, according to their own leftist poll.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 28, 2016)

First off, the Espionage Act of 1917 was Woodrow Wilson's Fuck Your Free Speech Act.

Second off, "the aforementioned" that the OP conveniently leaves out is "intent" to cause "injury" to the USA. I hardly think shining the light on a villain qualifies.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2016)

National Review ^ | 7/27/16 | NR Staff
Krauthammer’s Take: Trump’s Russia Comment ‘Set a Trap That the Clinton Campaign Fell Into’ NR STAFF July 27, 2016 7:47 PM Charles Krauthammer said tonight that the Clinton campaign contradicted itself by calling Donald Trump’s request for Russia to locate Hillary’s missing e-mails a threat to national security: Well, that was his parting shot, and it was a clever thing to plant, because it is an issue. But I do think there was something about his reference to Russia that, whether planned or not, was extremely clever. I’m not the first to point out that it set a trap that...


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...


Donald Trump did not violate the espionage act.

Crooked Hillary violated the espionage act. That treasonous kunt is going to prison.


----------



## westwall (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...







Her emails were private remember stupid?  On the other hand, if they weren't, then she is guilty of Obstruction of Justice, and Conspiracy for starters, and most likely Racketeering, and Money laundering as well.  I'll make a deal with you.  Lets prosecute BOTH of them!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 28, 2016)

The fact that ANYONE would defend trump for this shows how far the Republican party has fallen. It's gone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is no headline dominator.
> ...


It began under Reagan and has gone down hill because the presidencies of Democrats and Republicans take care of the corporatists and rarely the worker.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

westwall said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...


Not at all.  The GOP investigations and the FBI say "no".


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 28, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> The fact that ANYONE would defend trump for this shows how far the Republican party has fallen. It's gone.



You have proof trump hacked?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Donald Trump's call on Russia to hack Hillary Clinton's emails has shocked, flabbergasted and appalled lawmakers and national security experts across the political spectrum, with one saying it was "tantamount to treason."
> 
> *Ex-Bush Aide: ‘Tantamount To Treason’*
> 
> I agree!



Let's get this straight.  Many of you RW Comrades are claiming that he said "if" Russia has Hillary's e-mails they should release them.  YOU ARE WRONG!  This is what *Comrade Donnie* said.

*“Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,” Mr. Trump said during a news conference here in an apparent reference to Mrs. Clinton’s deleted emails. “I think you will probably be rewarded mightily by our press*

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/28/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=0

He INVITED Russia to hack Hillary's e-mails.  The man is a Lunatic and he is not capable of be President of a HOA, much less the United States of America.

As I have said many times. As long as *Comrade Donnie* has a mouth, he will lose big in November.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump's call on Russia to hack Hillary Clinton's emails has shocked, flabbergasted and appalled lawmakers and national security experts across the political spectrum, with one saying it was "tantamount to treason."
> ...



THE LUNATIC EMCOURAGED SABOTAGE!  He is a traitor and his actions and words are Treasonous.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> When I heard Trump quoted on the morning news today I was stunned -- again.
> 
> Putin and Xi must be laughing out loud and joking with their comrades and saying:
> 
> "Look at this dumb shit the Americans have in their presidential election!"



The GOP should have given him a mental examination before making him the REPUBLICAN LEADER.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump's call on Russia to hack Hillary Clinton's emails has shocked, flabbergasted and appalled lawmakers and national security experts across the political spectrum, with one saying it was "tantamount to treason."
> ...



How does someone encourage a hack on email that the FBI certifies no longer  exists?

Strange logic you got there junior


----------



## PredFan (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...



Hillary's actions on the Campaign trail have nothing at all to do with national security.

Not even a nice try moron.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



whether they exist or not, you miss the point, Chief.  The fact is Comrade Donnie invited Russia to hack Hillary's e-mails.  He committed Treason and possibly a Felon.  Once the Convention is over, the DNC will pounce on him and demand an investigation.

Regardless, he has energized the Democrats:  THANKS COMRADE DONNIE.

Trump Just Sent Russia A Message About Hillary On Live TV... Firestorm Instantly Ignites

Oh, and even though every intelligence agency agrees that Russia hacked the DNC, COMRADE DONNIE feels they are innocent.  He may be a Russian agent, from what he is saying.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

PredFan said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...



You are supporting a Russian agent....a not very smart Russian agent.  He is taking up Putin's causes.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



You are an amusing idiot.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 28, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump's call on Russia to hack Hillary Clinton's emails has shocked, flabbergasted and appalled lawmakers and national security experts across the political spectrum, with one saying it was "tantamount to treason."
> ...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 28, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

The DNC needs to insist that the Justice Department investigate Comrade Donald's statements.  He is on the very edge of committing an egregious felony against his country.  I am sure they will push this as far as they can.

This statement is "the very definition of treason."  Is there ANYTHING that Comrade Donald will NOT say.  And he clearly thinks he can get away with ANYTHING.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



The operative word is "missing" idiot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


That's the point, Pop.  Trump is not all there mentally or emotionally.  He is going to disintegrate even more.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

*“Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,” Mr. Trump said during a news conference here in an apparent reference to Mrs. Clinton’s deleted emails. “I think you will probably be rewarded mightily by our press*

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/28/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=0


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Violates espionage act? Ohhhh lawwddddddd!
> ...




*I hope you're able to find the 30,000 e-mails that are missing*

so he didnt say hack it 

he said find the already missing emails


----------



## OldLady (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Violates espionage act? Ohhhh lawwddddddd!
> ...


The Democrats are just giving the Republicans a taste of their own medicine, making a HUGE two year deal out of nothing.  Taste good?


----------



## OldLady (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


He didn't say they were innocent.  He said they weren't doing it for HIM.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...




"...connected with the national defense"?  Wait a second, I thought Hillary promised us those emails she deleted were personal.  How could that possibly be connected with our national defense?


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> I thought it would take lot longer for Donald to commit a Felony.  He did it today.  If the GOP defends him on this, they also need to be investigated!



For what specifically?  Reading emails about yoga???


----------



## Howey (Jul 28, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...


So why did he follow it up with a tweet?


(I can't wait to see them dragging Trump away in chains while he's screaming "But I was kidding mommy!!!")


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 28, 2016)

Howey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Drag him away for what exactly? Standing up to our corrupt leaders? 

Do you have you're brown shirts custom tailored?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

Howey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Take him away in chains for asking Russia to release e-mails about baby showers and cooking recipes? How is that treasonous? Nothing classified are in those emails, Hillary assured us. Unless you think Hillary lied.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 28, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



*Do you think Trump believes they are personal emails? WE ALREADY KNOW that Trump claims they were not personal emails, that she deleted them illegally because they were govt emails she refused to give to the govt....corrupt hillary meme.*

Asking Russia to prove Hillary committed a crime and also lied about them?
I can see why liberals are upset.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Trump is a scumbag.....that will be his "nickname" from this point on.  Either Comrade Trump or Scumbag...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Lol! For what Jim? There are nothing in the emails, what could be bad about releasing emails about baby showers, cooking recipes and idle gossip? Unless you believe there is more in them than what Hillary said was in them. Is that the real issue for you Jim?

I am also sure he will be devastated about you nicknaming scumbag. Lol!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 28, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Hacking websites are illegal, and your pal Trump wants our enemies to hack the Dem campaign and HRC emails.
> ...



You are correct!!!

_-- Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 e-mails that are missing. I think you will probably be rewarded mightily by our press. Let's see if that happens. That'll be next. Yes, sir..._


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...


That won't work in a court of law.  His intent that the Russians should violate American law is quite clear.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> The GOP has tied themselves to a Treasonous Felon!  The DNC will demand that his words be investigated by the Justice Department.


They have certainly tied themselves to a ridiculous liar and bigot who has no business being president.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


You do, Pop.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 28, 2016)

Priceless, the conservatives here are defending a Russian dictator. Thank  god Nancy Reagan isn't here to see this.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Are you foolish enough that his intent rests on "hack"?  His intent is clear: break the law Russians and interfere in an American presidential election.  It is also clear you are measuring yourself for a brownshirt and web belt.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump's call on Russia to hack Hillary Clinton's emails has shocked, flabbergasted and appalled lawmakers and national security experts across the political spectrum, with one saying it was "tantamount to treason."
> ...



*I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing
*
He's not telling them to hack in the future. That would be impossible.
The server is disassembled. He's asking, if they already hacked, past tense, share what they took off
of Hillary's illegal, unsecure server.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

"The fact is Comrade Donnie invited Russia to hack Hillary's e-mails."

^^^^ This


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mow he says he was joking....No, Comrade Trump.....*YOU ARE A JOKE!*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 28, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Priceless, the conservatives here are defending a Russian dictator. Thank  god Nancy Reagan isn't here to see this.


That conservatives are defending a Russian dictator comes as no surprise, of course.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


*
He is taking up Putin's causes.*

With his increased flexibility after the election? Oh, wait, that was Obama. DERP!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...


Bullshit....

First, Hillary said that none of them were official business. Only personal emails. If Russia has them and they prove to be highly damaging, Hillary will be guilty of espionage.

Second, Trump didn't tell anyone to hack the emails. He said turn them over if you have them.

Third, he was obviously joking. When he said the media would reward Russia for turning her emails over, he was joking. Making fun of the media because they claim Putin is trying to help Trump win election by leaking emails from the DNC, without any proof whatsoever.

THIS IS PRETTY DAMN PATHETIC.

Just one more illustration of the absurdity of Trump critics.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> "The fact is Comrade Donnie invited Russia to hack Hillary's e-mails."
> 
> ^^^^ This



I hope the DNC insists that he is investigated for espionage after the Convention.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> The DNC needs to insist that the Justice Department investigate Comrade Donald's statements.  He is on the very edge of committing an egregious felony against his country.  I am sure they will push this as far as they can.
> 
> This statement is "the very definition of treason."  Is there ANYTHING that Comrade Donald will NOT say.  And he clearly thinks he can get away with ANYTHING.



*I am sure they will push this as far as they can.*

Yes, they should keep reminding the American people about her emails.
Because they already trust her so much.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

He also feels, unlike all the intelligence agencies, that Russia had nothing to do with the DNC email hacking.  He is covering for Pooootin.  He is a good Comrade Donnie.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 28, 2016)

OldLady said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



*The Democrats are just giving the Republicans a taste of their own medicine*

Reminding the American people about Hillary's malfeasance is giving Republicans a taste of their own medicine? LOL!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



 If Russia has those e-mails and they do have classified information, then Hillary has created a criminal act, as ignorance is no excuse. Also it is proof that Hillary lied to the American public again. 

So this is a none story or Hillary is guilty.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "The fact is Comrade Donnie invited Russia to hack Hillary's e-mails."
> ...



What for wanting cookie recipes released? Lol! 

You are stretching this way out of proportion. You can't try someone for wanting cookie recipes released.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...



People like Jim aren't smart enough to figure out when Trump is being "tongue in cheek"!  Every time he says something that's sarcastic some idiot from the Left goes apoplectic.  It's rather amusing actually...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 28, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Yoga classes and wedding arrangements. 

Highly classified stuff that.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

Then they turn around a quote statistics that "prove" how much smarter they are then conservatives!  Gotta love it!

Here's a hint for you, Jim...when you're the last one to "get" a joke that's being told...it's usually because the jokes on you!


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Attorneys who are experts in National Security have already called this a felony.
> 
> *Moss believes that there’s a legal case to charge Trump for his comments, because he was calling for Russia to take “imminent lawless action,” which is speech not covered by the First Amendment.
> 
> ...


Let me see if I get this straight.  Hillary's server has long since lost all connection with the outside world.  There is no way for anyone to hack it today, so that's off the table.  Trump specifically cited 30,000 emails.  That clearly relates to the emails that Hillary deleted with no oversight whatsoever, and claims are entirely personal in nature.  That means that there is NO national security related information in what Trump was talking about, correct?

Now, in order for this to rise to the level of treason, one would expect that national security related information would be at stake, correct?

That would mean, should Russia HAVE emails with classified information in them, that Hillary was lying and obstructing justice.  It would also mean that her server was hacked and her carelessness caused actual harm to American interests by letting highly classified information fall into the hands of a foreign power.  If, OTOH, there is only personal information in the emails, there's no treason.

Which is it?  You can't have it both ways.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



And you have your tongue in Comrade Donnie's cheek also.  But it is not the one surrounding his lips.

Comrade Donnie has screwed the Goose on this one.  he lost the election when he aided and urged Pooootin to commit espionage on his political opponent.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You still haven't explained how urging someone to read emails about yoga and baking rise to the level of espionage.  Please explain.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Can't admit you're too stupid to "get" sarcasm...can you, Jim?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



After decades of liberals sucking commie dick, it takes Trump a couple of weeks to get liberals to admit Russia is an enemy.
So much for Hillary's reset button and Obama's increased flexibility, eh comrade?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "The fact is Comrade Donnie invited Russia to hack Hillary's e-mails."
> ...


For telling Russia to hand over classified information?

Are you really this stupid?


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Several legal minds feel that he committed a felony.  The Justice Department will find out.


Let's see.  In order for that to happen, wouldn't national security have to be at risk, and in order for that to be the case, wouldn't there have to be classified information at risk?  If that is the case, are we not then admitting that Hillary's deleted emails (the ones to which Trump was clearly referring, and the ones that she repeatedly insisted were solely personal in nature) really DID contain classified information and:

1.  She then lied and obstructed justice.
2.  Her carelessness with classified data resulted in actual damage being done to American national security.

I mean, if you're going to throw the treason charge around so cavalierly, it would behoove us to make sure we know the ramifications of doing so.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


And, of course, what they continue to ignore is the reality that, in order for Russia to have classified information they got from Hillary, her sloppiness with classified information has now resulted in real damage to American national security.  I don't know about anyone else, but do they REALLY want their candidate in that position?  One of their big talking points to date has been that her server wasn't hacked.  "No harm, no foul".


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Comrade, he said he wanted Russia to find Hillary's emails.  You are lying, like Comrade Donnie.

FAIL!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Mow he says he was joking....No, Comrade Trump.....*YOU ARE A JOKE!*


And this illustrates why Trump has no business being president; one cannot make stupid, reckless, irresponsible statements and then claim it was a "joke."


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

Deflect all you want.  Comrade Donnie asking Pooootin to conduct espionage on his opponent will be DNC campaign add.and it will be played over and over and over.....EXCELLENT!


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Mow he says he was joking....No, Comrade Trump.....*YOU ARE A JOKE!*
> ...



He lost the election yesterday.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Yes, her PERSONAL emails.  You know, the ones that Hillary insisted had no work related content in them.  Where's the national security implications if Putin has information about Hillary's yoga classes?

Of course, if Putin DOES have her personal emails, he also has her work related emails, which means that her carelessness with classified information has caused actual harm to American national security, in which case she's in a lot of trouble.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Deflect all you want.  Comrade Donnie asking Pooootin to conduct espionage on his opponent will be DNC campaign add.and it will be played over and over and over.....EXCELLENT!


Which will remind the voters again and again about her latest big scandal, the way she handled national security through her email setup.  Go for it, Hillary.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

Deflect.....FAIL!


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

Comrade Donnie's mouth screwed him good this time.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...



Little up Francis. He did none of the sort fucko. He made a joke. Anyone with a brain could figure that out.

However the Dimocrats broke the law by aiding and abiding an illegal immigrant who was order to leave the country!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

hadit said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Several legal minds feel that he committed a felony.  The Justice Department will find out.
> ...



With the knee jerk reaction that liberals have had to Trump's comment they totally failed to realize the corner they were painting themselves into.  Trump has to be laughing his ass off at both the Clinton camp but also at the liberal media and liberals in general.  They've got a candidate and Party leadership that combine an amazing amount of sleaziness and incompetence into the same package...a package they now have to "sell" to the American electorate!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

His uncurable inability to shut his mouth and think instead is why Donald is going to get the worst beating in 200 years in the election.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...



Really?  There are dozens of security people, past and present, that think otherwise.  Well, his stupidity has assured that he will go back to bankruptcies and not paying contractors after November.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "The fact is Comrade Donnie invited Russia to hack Hillary's e-mails."
> ...


You bet they need to push very hard


JimH52 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Come on Jim, be honest, if Clinton didn't have any national security e-mails on her server, then Trump can't be guilty of treason, unless you believe Hillary had classified e-mails on her server, then that would also make Hillary a traitor. Can you explain yourself? Is Hillary lying?

Don't answer it Jim, avoid it because we caught you. LOL!!!!! You haters are fun to watch.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




no it doesnt ya stupid dupe 


--LOL

what a dummy you are


----------



## jillian (Jul 28, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



trump knows he worships tyrants.  and normal people on both sides of the aisle know trump is an embarrassment.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You are caught out if you really do not think he is promoting criminal behavior by a foreign enemy, whom you seem to be supporting.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Of course it does.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

Comrade Donald has stooped as low as any political candidate for President that I have seen since I first voted in 1976.  He is an embarrassment to every American's, even the drooling cult members that worship his stupidity.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 28, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...








Chances are.....every one of them was classified which is why they were destroyed. The 100 or so that weren't destroyed were part of a string that Hillary’s lawyers didn’t catch....INCLUDING the Top Secret SAP communications they missed.

But of course Democrats like being able to play both ends against the middle....and be on both sides of every issue.

In other words.......people of low character.....


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Whatever you say Comrade Mud...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



It'll be funny when this embarrassment puts the final stake through Hillary's political heart.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

the far right comrades are beginning to realize their dreams will not come true.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> the far right comrades are beginning to realize their dreams will not come true.


They knew that when it became obvious Trump was going to get the nomination.  He's nowhere near conservative.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

Trump is to the left of HRC, and they believe Trump when he lies they want him to be the Messiah so badly.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump is to the left of HRC, and they believe Trump when he lies they want him to be the Messiah so badly.


Who believes him?  The same kind of people who believed the empty suit in 08 and 12 that was going to bring hope n change and are now believing the pants suit?  The low information voter is king, as demonstrated by the main candidates.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



hey dupe

with posts like that 

your stupidity is on full display


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No, Comrade Donnie's stupidity is on full display each time he opens his orange lips.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


comrade Donald jumped out of the frying pan into the fire, the blaze burns


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




comrade is a leftist term stupid 

--LOL


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


According to far right wing nut job comrades like you, comrade jon berzerk


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2016)

Comrade Trump is NOT a conservative.  That is for sure!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





although you are to stupid to realize it 

your free usage and comfortableness with the term "comrade"

demonstrates your marxist tendencies


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

comrade jon berzerk is quite comfortable with fellow comrades marxist or fascist

comrade jon follows comrade Donald


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



And Hillary was bought  by tyrants who abuse women and kill Gays through donations to her foundations and normal people on both sides of the aisle know she's unfit to be President.

Democrats should have nominated Bernie, who could have won.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

comrade Hunarchy chines in with nonsense.

comrade Donald, your boss, is intriguing with the enemy, calling for the Russians to violate laws and interfere in our elections.

The American voters will not tolerate it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I don't see it. The e-mails contain no classified information. He is promoting nothing, yet haters are going to hate, just as they do with Clinton and Benghazi. Nothing happened there. I  not supporting anything, I am against nonsense, Which is what this is.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

hadit said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > the far right comrades are beginning to realize their dreams will not come true.
> ...


I have no idea what he is. He is all over the board.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 28, 2016)

This is proof how stupid Trump supporters are..................

Several months ago, it came to light that Hillary had a private server for her SOS emails.  The FBI took over the server, checked it out, and found that while she may have been a bit careless, she didn't do anything illegal.

Then, last week, the DNC SERVER (Not Hillary's), gets hacked and it is found out that Schultz was in the bag for Hillary and was trying to stop Bernie as the candidate.  Yes, that was a scandal, and it came to light because of a hack on the DNC server.

Then, because Trump desperately wants to keep the email scandal alive, he connects the two unrelated hacks, and gets everyone to start talking about Hillary, even though the hack on the DNC had nothing to do with her term as SOS.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Comrade Trump is NOT a conservative.  That is for sure!



I have said all along he is a liberal, he has been from day one.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 28, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Trump is NOT a conservative.  That is for sure!
> ...


He's just bat sh*t crazy, a 'party' of one, not Republican, not Democratic but a LibCon of the Third Kind....


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



What I don't understand is he is good friends with the Clintons and have supported them for years, now...


----------



## Care4all (Jul 28, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


If this is how he treats friends, I'd hate to be his enemy!    Or is his act, all show business?  I mean, what the heck is going on here? ??? ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Comrade Papa, nobody cares what you don't see.  It does not work that way.  Comrade Donald is calling on the Russians to break the laws and interfere in our elections.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Prosecute him Jake, please file a suit right now. Don't let me stop you because I am all for it. If he has done something wrong then we need to convict him. I honestly think nothing will happen, but you go for it. If you need my help let me know.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 28, 2016)

This thread is why the Prog-SJW-PC era is such a drag:  The Left are completely lacking in any senses of humor whatsoever, which is odd in that they are walking talking bad jokes.

Or, as Malcolm Muggeridge once noted:

"We live in an age in which it is no longer possible to be funny. There is nothing you can imagine, no matter how ludicrous, that will not promptly be enacted before your very eyes, probably by someone well known."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2016)

The far right comrades are afraid to stand up and support their comments, smarmy or otherwise.

They get pressure and they crap in their pants, whining, "We were just kidding."

Yep, the joke is on you guys.  You finally got your candidate (who is a lefty), he begins self detonating, and you all run in circles with your hands flapping in the air.

If Trump broke the law, the FBI and the AG's office can handle it, or they may just stand back laughing and point at the fool comrade Donald.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2016)

FiveThirtyEight ^ | July 28, 2016 | Nate Silver, Founder & Editor-in-chief
Further polling since the Republican National Convention has tended to confirm our impressions from earlier this week: Donald Trump has almost certainly gotten a convention bounce, and has moved into an extremely close race with Hillary Clinton. But Trump’s convention bounce is not all that large. You can find polls showing almost no bounce for Trump, and others showing gains in the mid-to-high single digits. Those disagreements are pretty normal and, overall, the polls suggest a net gain of 3 to 4 percentage points for Trump. That would be right in line with the average bounce in conventions since 2004,...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



No kidding, he can be ruthless, however business and politics can be that way. I wonder if after the election is over that the Trumps and the Clintons don't sit down and laugh at all of us.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 28, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The Clinton's have been for sale for years now...Donald Trump paid them because he knew how the game was played.  What's laughable is that you progressives think that Hillary is going to be your "champion" against the wealthy and connected when the truth is...she's already gotten paid by them to do nothing of the sort.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I don't think Hillary is any better than Trump, so can the Progressive BS! 

We have two disasters as nominees.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 29, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



We know Hillary will be a disaster...we're not sure about Trump.  So are you going with the sure thing or the who the fuck knows?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2016)

Trump would be more of a disaster than Hillary.

He's too thin skinned.

Besides, Putin (who is the leader of Russia, which has been our opposition for many years since WWII), thinks that Trump is a good leader.

Do you really want another Cold War?  Reagan stopped it, but it looks like Trump may start it again.


----------



## xband (Jul 29, 2016)

China is our main adversary in the global economic war and who we should focus attention on. Russia is small potatoes.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2016)

The only reason that we are in such debt to China is because Bush Jr. and Cheney sold out this country to pay for their war against Saddam.

Sorry, but Bin Laden (who actually took out the WTC), was just a minor player.  The real target was Saddam because Jr. was pissed about the oil and how he insulted his father.

And yeah..................I'm wondering why someone who is supposed to be a viable candidate from a majority party is asking for some help from a foreign country (who happens to be the big boogey man from the 1940's) to help them win an election.

Trump is a con man of the first water, and he will do anything to help fuel his ego.

Even if it means conning the American people into thinking that he knows what he's doing.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


This is a prime example of how the left takes what Trump says and twists it into something they feel they can make people believe.
BTW, did you feel this way when Obama was interfering with elections in other countries? The fact that he used taxpayer money to run an anti-Netanyahu campaign in Israel? Did you complain when somebody hacked the DNC and discovered that Hillary and Debbie Blabbermouth-Shits rigged the nomination process screwing over Bernie Sanders?

All you liberals are is a bunch of sociopaths going around spreading lies and hoping there isn't enough people paying attention so they can tell you shut your pie-hole.


----------



## NoVote (Jul 29, 2016)

The best way to handle the commie left is to watch them in video with the sound turned off. Have you watched Screech Clinton? My gawd, she's exhibits every stereotype of a full bag of nuts and kaines face has the definition of pie hole plastered on it at every other frame. As for the goony bird that started this thread, get over it. You're a communist and no one is listening, m'K?


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 29, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Comrade Trump is NOT a conservative.  That is for sure!



Hey, wait a second, you're really Truthmatters, aren't you?

Hitting the big 'ol bow of vodka and paintchips again I see.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 29, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump would be more of a disaster than Hillary.
> 
> He's too thin skinned.
> 
> ...



Have you been asleep for the past eight years?  You actually think Hillary Clinton's time as Secretary of State led to better relations with Russia?  She's the idiot with the big red "Reset" button.  Putin thinks Clinton is a joke just as he thinks Obama is a joke.  Eight years of Barry emboldened Putin.  

As for being thin skinned?  Do you really think Hillary isn't?  The truth is...Hillary is a bit of a Hawk.  She likes pulling the trigger.  She was in favor of wars that Donald Trump was not.  With Hillary you get a dangerous combination of naive with aggressive.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 29, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> The only reason that we are in such debt to China is because Bush Jr. and Cheney sold out this country to pay for their war against Saddam.
> 
> Sorry, but Bin Laden (who actually took out the WTC), was just a minor player.  The real target was Saddam because Jr. was pissed about the oil and how he insulted his father.
> 
> ...



So the Obama Administration piled up debt like no other before it...but the person to blame for that is W.?

What's got your liberal panties in such a bunch is that you're all terrified that someone DOES have Hillary's missing emails and is going to reveal her for what she really is!

It's the problem you have when you support someone who's corrupt...you have to worry constantly about the corruption being exposed!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey.................Jr. cut taxes AFTER he started a war!  What kind of president does that?  Wars are expensive and cost a lot of money.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 29, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey.................Jr. cut taxes AFTER he started a war!  What kind of president does that?  Wars are expensive and cost a lot of money.


Not when you do supplemental budgets and put on the credit card.  Asshole.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 29, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey.................Jr. cut taxes AFTER he started a war!  What kind of president does that?  Wars are expensive and cost a lot of money.
> ...



So, by admitting that Jr. put it on the credit card, you are acknowledging that we didn't pay for the war outright, which contributed greatly to the debt.  Thank you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 29, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Of course I acknowledge the cupidity and stupidity and criminal nature of that war and its manner of financing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 29, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I'm going with Gary Johnson.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 29, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I certainly hope you do.  If enough do, I don't if he can make to the presidency, but it will keep the Senate Republican.


----------



## Howey (Jul 30, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Priceless, the conservatives here are defending a Russian dictator. Thank  god Nancy Reagan isn't here to see this.


The Pootin love has been going on for a couple of years.

Did you notice it was the dems at the DNC chanting USA USA USA! while the RING was chanting HANG HER!, a popular chant in the KGB?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 30, 2016)

Howey said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Priceless, the conservatives here are defending a Russian dictator. Thank  god Nancy Reagan isn't here to see this.
> ...



Most people have noticed that this Democratic Convention looked like so many Republican conventions of the past, while the Republican convention looked like the worst parts of Mad Max. Conservatives have ceded all these issues going forward. The DNC is now the champion of the military, faith, family, and the greatness of the country. 

The GOP has wall building and orange hair. 

Isn't this a lot like the settlers getting Manhattan Island from the Indians for $24?


----------

